# My first video blog as promised!!!!!



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 29, 2009)

My Mom gave me a steezy webcam and I just recorded my first ever videoblog..if you enjoy them..I'll post more..


----------



## mondeo (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## andyzee (Jul 29, 2009)

Disclaimer: This is 4:31 of your life that you will never get back. 
Confession: I made the mistake of watching this.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 29, 2009)

mondeo said:


>



:-D  Yay Maiden!!


----------



## severine (Jul 29, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Disclaimer: This is 4:31 of your life that you will never get back.
> Confession: I made the mistake of watching this.



I see you commented on it on FB, too. Not that I've looked to see what that comment was... just that the videoblog popped up in my Highlights and showed that 2 friends commented on it.


----------



## Paul (Jul 29, 2009)

mondeo said:


>



I like this one.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 29, 2009)

Pleeze, give us more Steeze

(it keeps him off the streets, you know)


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 29, 2009)

Giving a face to idiocy.


----------



## TheBEast (Jul 29, 2009)

oh man that was painful......


----------



## St. Bear (Jul 29, 2009)

My favorite part.



> ...might blame it on the rain, don't know.


----------



## snoseek (Jul 30, 2009)

Complete.Utter.Disbelief.

I will say it was entertaining though. Lets see some more steeze dammit!!!!!


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Jul 30, 2009)

wow...


----------



## campgottagopee (Jul 30, 2009)

Nice!!!! Next time we need a rap telling the story of AZ, no??


----------



## drjeff (Jul 30, 2009)

Should we take bets on how long before a highwaystar dis??? :lol:


----------



## severine (Jul 30, 2009)

What, no couch skiing?


----------



## mondeo (Jul 30, 2009)

You people actually watched it?

Curiosity killed the cat skier?


----------



## severine (Jul 30, 2009)

It's called multi-tasking. Nothing gets 100% of my attention with kids around...


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 30, 2009)

When can we expect the next video blog?


----------



## drjeff (Jul 30, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> When can we expect the next video blog?



My guess is all too soon!


----------



## severine (Jul 30, 2009)

Somehow I doubt this is what his mom intended when she gave that to him...


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 30, 2009)

severine said:


> Somehow I doubt this is what his mom intended when she gave that to him...



Still, probably better than what she feared he may do.

GSS, the Steeziest camwhore in the East.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 30, 2009)

Lets just hope that topless GSS webcam whoring blogposts don't happen anytime soon!


----------



## andyzee (Jul 30, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Lets just hope that topless GSS webcam whoring blogposts don't happen anytime soon!




Doc, in your professional opinion, can you compare this to pulling teeth without Novocaine?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 30, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> When can we expect the next video blog?



within the hour


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 30, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> within the hour



Make sure you give andyzee a shout out towards the end of it so he watches it all!


----------



## andyzee (Jul 30, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Make sure you give andyzee a shout out towards the end of it so he watches it all!



What the F@#@ I ever do to you!:flame:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 30, 2009)

It's being uploaded to Youtube right now..and no shoutouts!!!  91 views so far for my first Vlog..

VideoBlog #2..


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 30, 2009)

"Plus it burns a lot of calories, which keeps the honeys thin for me"
"Clean up, aisle Doug..."

Please, for the love of all that's good and holy, do one intoxicated.

Train wreck.It is like one.


----------



## mondeo (Jul 30, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> Train wreck.It is like one.


So far I've been good, and have avoided looking at the head rolling down the highway.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 30, 2009)

This sucks. Can't do video on my crackberry!  I can't relate to any of this!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 30, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> This sucks. Can't do video on my crackberry!  I can't relate to any of this!



Sorry Root..by the time you are back from visiting the Golden Girls in Florida..I will be a huge vlogger!!!!


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 30, 2009)

mondeo said:


> So far I've been good, and have avoided looking at the head rolling down the highway.



You will. They all do. No one can resist the Steeze.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 31, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> This sucks. Can't do video on my crackberry!  I can't relate to any of this!




x2

youtube blocked at work.  :sad:


----------



## severine (Jul 31, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> "Plus it burns a lot of calories, which keeps the honeys thin for me"
> "Clean up, aisle Doug..."
> 
> Please, for the love of all that's good and holy, do one intoxicated.
> ...


Oh yeah, those are some gems.

And dude! Never drove a standard? Seriously? :dunce:


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 31, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> youtube blocked at work. :sad:


 
+1   Thank the lord !!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 31, 2009)

Look for videoblog #3 later this afternoon..I'm planning on doing one everyday!!!

134 views of my 2nd one in 18 hours..not bad..


----------



## awf170 (Jul 31, 2009)

Am I the only one that actually finds these videos funny?  GSS has absolutely no filter or shame.  It is hilarious.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 31, 2009)

awf170 said:


> Am I the only one that actually finds these videos funny?  GSS has absolutely no filter or shame.  It is hilarious.



I find them humorous for that same reason.


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 31, 2009)

I like to see him making a pitch to sell a tombstone like he does at work with catalogs and whatever else he uses. Maybe he could become the next"Billy Mays"..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 31, 2009)

awf170 said:


> Am I the only one that actually finds these videos funny?  GSS has absolutely no filter or shame.  It is hilarious.



I just got a call here at work from my Mom critiqueing my video blog and telling me it should be under 4 minutes and what not..F#ck her and F#ck me for accepting her friend request on facebook..

awf..I'm glad you like my videoblog..there will be a new one everyday..maybe even twice daily and I'll use this thread to post future VLOGs..

I am accepting topics to discuss on future vlogs!!!


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 31, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I just got a call here at work from my Mom critiqueing my video blog and telling me it should be under 4 minutes and what not..F#ck her and F#ck me for accepting her friend request on facebook..
> 
> awf..I'm glad you like my videoblog..there will be a new one everyday..maybe even twice daily and I'll use this thread to post future VLOGs..
> 
> I am accepting topics to discuss on future vlogs!!!


I am so glad I decided to follow the path of enlightenment. OSME would be having way to much fun at someone's expense.


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh ..Listen to your Mother..


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 31, 2009)

Topic:  Match.com tips from steeze

ready go


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 31, 2009)

iwon't said:


> I am so glad I decided to follow the path of enlightenment. OSME would be having way to much fun at someone's expense.



Iwon't do you have a videoblog?


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 31, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Sorry Root..by the time you are back from visiting the Golden Girls in Florida..I will be a huge vlogger!!!!


Ah ha!  I figured out I can watch them through facebook!  I laughed so hard during the "special effects" I almost pissed myself!


----------



## mondeo (Jul 31, 2009)

Topic: The radical reconstruction of the South after the Civil War was neither radical nor a reconstruction.

Discuss.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 31, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Topic:  Match.com tips from steeze
> 
> ready go



Prepare for a video very soon!!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 31, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Ah ha!  I figured out I can watch them through facebook!  I laughed so hard during the "special effects" I almost pissed myself!



Awesome!!!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 31, 2009)

#3..Online dating..


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 31, 2009)

Vlog #3 was Funny!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 31, 2009)

that's great


signed: shiny happy deadheadskier holding hands


----------



## snoseek (Jul 31, 2009)

"She wanted to go somewhere expensive-I took her to Friday's.She go the 14 dollar salmon"

Vlog #3 had me laughing really hard. I always thought GSS was some sort of interweb alter-ego. Boy was I wrong.


----------



## severine (Jul 31, 2009)

No, apparently what you see is what you get.

You remind me of one of my younger brothers.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 31, 2009)

Pre-gaming..


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 31, 2009)

How about adding a visual prop as part of the show? It could be any object in your apartment, picture, trail map, whatever. You do a 30-45 second take on what you think of it as part of each 4-minute vlog.

You might also consider reading one of your marriage proposals or death threats.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 31, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> How about adding a visual prop as part of the show? It could be any object in your apartment, picture, trail map, whatever. You do a 30-45 second take on what you think of it as part of each 4-minute vlog.
> 
> You might also consider reading one of your marriage proposals or death threats.



you rule skip.....best concepts in standard ski threads and suggestive gss blog steeze.  :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 1, 2009)

I already have fans of my video-blog..


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Aug 1, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Iwon't do you have a videoblog?


I should do that, the inspired teachings of iwon't .. a vblog called "The iwon't Way" .. or better yet " The Way iwon't"


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Aug 1, 2009)

soul patch you say?? .. iwon't suggest you should start looking for an _adams apple _the next time you find yourself in that kind of situation.


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Aug 1, 2009)

GSS dump match.com and post a profile on plentlyoffish.com .. it's FREE.


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Aug 1, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> #3..Online dating..


 iwon't says " Ass, Gas or Grass but nobody eats for free" especially on the first date. OSME has some really good stories about some of his first dates over the years on Match, Yahoo, Eharmony and Plenty of Fish.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 1, 2009)

iwon't said:


> GSS dump match.com and post a profile on plentlyoffish.com .. it's FREE.



The woman who cuts my hair found her husband on there.  I'll check it out..and give you a shout-out on my next vlog..I'm gonna buy a videocamara soon so I can take my videoblog to the streets and the slopes..

Iwon't you should share some of your online dating stories!!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 1, 2009)

How about a tour of your apartment?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 1, 2009)

It's Saturday Video-blog!!!


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 1, 2009)

grilledsteezesandwich said:


> #3..online dating..



lmao


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 2, 2009)

Bump

Where's todays vlog?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 2, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Bump
> 
> Where's todays vlog?



are you a fan????  I don't know if I am doing one today.


----------



## ccskier (Aug 2, 2009)

I would be willing to donate to the video cam for steeze foundation for street views if anyone wants to start it.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 2, 2009)

newest videoblog!!!


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 3, 2009)

Why don't you do a vlog on Killington for JerseyJoey


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 3, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Why don't you do a vlog on Killington for JerseyJoey



no thanks..Killington is like the 15th best ski resort in the east and not worth the time to vlog about..but I'm already thinking about my next videoblog this evening!!!


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 3, 2009)

"Mondays aren't that bad- there's more than 10 every year"

Awesome.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 3, 2009)

All the Above..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 3, 2009)

One day I might have as many viewers as Fred..lol

http://www.youtube.com/user/Fred


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Aug 3, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> One day I might have as many viewers as Fred..lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/Fred



Fred is pretty funny. Who's Kevin that he keeps talking about?


----------



## ccskier (Aug 3, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> One day I might have as many viewers as Fred..lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/Fred



Just checked Fred out, he sucks.  You have it over that little boogar.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Aug 3, 2009)

Ugh.

These are horrible.

I made it through 18 seconds in the first one, 22 seconds in "Speed Dating" and 27 seconds in "all of the Above".

Your voice is monotonous and boring.  You sound like my 9th grade Earth Science teacher, except you don't have a sweet handlebar mustache.  Although, I don't think even that could save you.  I don't know what you should do to make it better.  Maybe you need a co-host or something.  I guess more shenanigans would help.  The only reason I watched "All of the Above" for so long is that you had goggles on sideways and were tossing money around.  More hijinks!

You jumping off a couch at K = cool
You droning on into a webcam = uncool.


----------



## Greg (Aug 3, 2009)

awf170 said:


> Am I the only one that actually finds these videos funny?  GSS has absolutely no filter or shame.  It is hilarious.



They are kinda funny in a laughing *at *him, not _with _him kinda way. I can't believe I just watched 6 of them in there entirety back to back. I need to go take a shower now.


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> They are kinda funny in a laughing *at *him, not _with _him kinda way. I can't believe I just watched 6 of them in there entirety back to back. I need to go take a shower now.



*LOL*  :beer:


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 3, 2009)

There's some serious funny potential there, but you have to learn to use the medium better.

Stealing plastic forks from Wegmans is pretty funny, though.


----------



## Greg (Aug 4, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> There's some serious funny potential there, but you have to learn to use the medium better.
> 
> Stealing plastic forks from Wegmans is pretty funny, though.



Maybe he could edit out the down time. It might be funny to just jump around from one dumb comment to the next.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> Maybe he could edit out the down time. It might be funny to just jump around from one dumb comment to the next.




I'm learning and looking at successful video bloggers for inspiration..5+ days into my journey as a video blog and already more than 1100 total views..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm accepting topics to discuss for my next videoblog!!!


----------



## Greg (Aug 4, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm accepting topics to discuss for my next videoblog!!!



Internet Message Boards


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Aug 4, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm accepting topics to discuss for my next videoblog!!!



The worst date you ever had.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> Internet Message Boards



I don't want my fans and groupies to think I spend all day posting on message boards..


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 4, 2009)

Video tour of your apartment


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 4, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Video tour of your apartment



Unfortunately my place looks like a bomb went off and my camara is fixed on my computer and I don't have wifi and what not..anyway it's just a 800 square foot one bedroom apartment and I hardly have any possecions or decorations so it would be boring..


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 4, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Unfortunately my place looks like a bomb went off and my camara is fixed on my computer and I don't have wifi and what not..anyway it's just a 800 square foot one bedroom apartment and I hardly have any possecions or decorations so it would be boring..


you're gonna need a hand held...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 4, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> you're gonna need a hand held...



I know and for some reason..somebody on here is taking donations..I know good video camaras go for about $200+


----------



## andyzee (Aug 4, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> you're gonna need a hand held...




Leave his sex life out of this thread please.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 4, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Leave his sex life out of this thread please.


:beer::-o :razz: :lol:


----------



## ccskier (Aug 4, 2009)

No vlog today?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 5, 2009)

ccskier said:


> No vlog today?



I ended up playing some online poker tourneys and ended up 9th out of 5200 people in a 6-handed event..unfortunately the buy-in was only $2.20 but I netted $100something..lol


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm bored with the videoblog so I'm done doing them..they have all been deleted..thanks for the feedback..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm on the 13 year plan.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 12, 2009)

There's a fine line between musky man scent and stank.


----------



## Greg (Aug 13, 2009)

"When I think of a heterosexual man, I think of George Michael."


----------



## andyzee (Aug 13, 2009)

I think I gave up after the second or third video. There's actually people still looking at these? :-o


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 13, 2009)

andyzee said:


> i think i gave up after the second or third video. There's actually people still looking at these? :-o



lol


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 20, 2009)

the Final countdown..


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 20, 2009)

Special effects!!!


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 20, 2009)

You need to start sitting still, get dizzy watching them.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 20, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> You need to start sitting still, get dizzy watching them.



That's what my Mom and sister said..but I don't think I ever sit still..lol


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 21, 2009)

I still find it funny that our man GSS started the whole thing with "My Mom bought me a camera."

That just makes me laugh.

And stop with the whole "Oh, I didn't see you there" bit. You turned on the camera. You started recording. Sitting and waiting for the steaze to start is annoying.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 21, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> I still find it funny that our man GSS started the whole thing with "My Mom bought me a camera."
> 
> That just makes me laugh.
> 
> And stop with the whole "Oh, I didn't see you there" bit. You turned on the camera. You started recording. Sitting and waiting for the steaze to start is annoying.



Why is that funny????  Where is your videoblog?


----------



## tcharron (Aug 22, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I just got a call here at work from my Mom critiqueing my video blog and telling me it should be under 4 minutes and what not..F#ck her and F#ck me for accepting her friend request on facebook..
> 
> awf..I'm glad you like my videoblog..there will be a new one everyday..maybe even twice daily and I'll use this thread to post future VLOGs..
> 
> I am accepting topics to discuss on future vlogs!!!



Says they all been removed.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 22, 2009)

tcharron said:


> Says they all been removed.



only the early ones were removed..


----------



## tcharron (Aug 22, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> only the early ones were removed..



AhHA!  Covering up the evidence!  I see how it is..  :-D

Only word of advice I can say is.  Dude, get a better camera.  :beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 22, 2009)

tcharron said:


> AhHA!  Covering up the evidence!  I see how it is..  :-D
> 
> Only word of advice I can say is.  Dude, get a better camera.  :beer:



Maybe if I win a poker tournement..


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 22, 2009)

Put the online dating one back up, was the best one so far.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 27, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


>



from 5:15 onward is some sick rapping..


----------



## mattchuck2 (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow.

You just made me hate God for producing a day so rainy and crappy that I was bored enough to watch that.

Ugh.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2009)

mattchuck2 said:


> Wow.
> 
> You just made me hate God for producing a day so rainy and crappy that I was bored enough to watch that.
> 
> Ugh.




Ahahahahaha..maybe I'll do another videoblog later on..imagine how my parents feel..lol..actually they were raving about my last video blog..lol


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 30, 2009)

new videoblog..


----------

